# Live Update from the Waikikian.



## jestme (Jan 17, 2009)

We checked in this morning. No wait. Always a good thing. 
First thing to know, ALL the 1 BR and 1BR+ are on the Ilikai side of the building, and the 2BR and 2BR+ are on the Diamond Head side. We are in a 1BR+ and are somewhat disappointed with the view. At the desk, I said that a "partial ocean view" wasn't what I was expecting from a "plus" room, when the Kalia 1BR+ rooms are all full ocean view, and this building was supposed to the the top of the line, supreme luxury site. After the desk clerk had a discussion with the manager, we are in an end unit, facing the marina, but not very high up. Our bedroom window faces the parking garage side wall. 
The building, and rooms are all new, naturally, and therefore, IMHO should come with current appointments like fridge, stove and HD TV. They do. To a point. The stove top is current, black, glass top, and the microwave is a massive, current, top of the line model. The fridge is just a black two door GE model, with an ice maker inside the freezer, not stainless, like I would expect for "top of the line" new appliances. They also have HD cable, so you can actually see the HD TV's (2, one 42" and one 32") in HD, along with a 1080P DVD player. The floors appear like the wood grain as in the Kalia, but is really medium quality interlocking. 
Bathroom has a gigantic stand alone shower, separate from the tub, which is also large, but in this unit is not a whirlpool type. I don't know if others are. The bathroom sink counter, however, is small, and doesn't have much room for personal things like shaving cream, razor and DH's myriad of tubes, lotions, makeup and stuff. There is a washer and dryer in the unit, the compact, front mount type. Good quality.
The lanai door also has a screen. Rare to see here, and nice to be able to open the door and get a breeze.
The pool area is not open as yet, I'll be posting pictures of the room and the pool when I get a chance to upload some pictures. (Apparantly, dinner, amongst other things are more important).
So far, all in all, if I had bought a 1BR+ in this building and paid the premium prices they were asking, I'd be disappointed. But I've only been here for 4 hours so far, maybe that will change. It is nicer to be a bit closer to the beach than our building.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jan 17, 2009)

*Enjoy*

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 17, 2009)

From my experience at HHV, the higher the floor the more points.  

On our only trip, we initially checked into a room on the 7th floor in the Lagoon Tower.  Well to our dismay our view was the back of the parking garage, we couldn't see anything except the garage.  

Thankfully, the previous tenant had disobeyed the rules and smoked heavily in the room, so they moved us to the 14th floor.  We too were on the Ilikai/marina side at the back, but we were able to see over the garage and onto the city and mountains, not the worlds best view, but better than we initially had.

I too wonder how some folks will feel who paid big $$$ for these units discover they get to spend their time on the lanai overlooking a parking garage!

Oh, by the way.....have a GREAT vacation.


----------



## jestme (Jan 17, 2009)

OK, I'm lazy. Here is a link to some pictures, sorry, no previews. http://home.i-zoom.net/~dfworrall/web/Waikikian/ P.S> They are BIG pictures.


----------



## london (Jan 17, 2009)

*Thank For Sharing Photographs*



jestme said:


> OK, I'm lazy. Here is a link to some pictures, sorry, no previews. http://home.i-zoom.net/~dfworrall/web/Waikikian/ P.S> They are BIG pictures.



Thank you for sharing your photographs. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## jin (Jan 17, 2009)

*pool grand opening date?*

What date do they expect the new pool to open?  I'm going April 10th, any chance it will be open yet?


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 18, 2009)

ricoba said:


> From my experience at HHV, the higher the floor the more points.



I don't recall the exact floors, but I was told the first 4 or 5 floors or so on the Diamond Head side and the first 17 or 18 floors or so on the Ilikai/marina side of the Lagoon tower were the standard units, and the others were the 'plus/more points' units.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 18, 2009)

We'll be staying at Kalia towers. I assume we won't be allowed to use this pool - but how does it compare to the "super pool?"


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 18, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> We'll be staying at Kalia towers. I assume we won't be allowed to use this pool - but how does it compare to the "super pool?"



Pool is suppose to be open for the entire resort, according to ealier posts.  it is NOT limited to Timeshares or specific tower only units.


----------



## jestme (Jan 20, 2009)

Good news. This morning, the waterfalls at the new pool area started working, and this afternoon, they started placing the chairs around the decks. It seems to me that the original pool at the bottom is smaller, with some space being taken up by the pool bar building. (not too surprising). I can't believe they would place the chairs out there for something that isn't opening for 2 months, so the opening must be imminent.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 20, 2009)

*Photos of the Pool, Week of January 12th*


----------



## jestme (Jan 23, 2009)

Great news. As of this morning, the new pool at the Lagoon / Waikikian is open. Peopleare swimming, and using the hot tubs.


----------



## Blues (Jan 23, 2009)

jestme said:


> Great news. As of this morning, the new pool at the Lagoon / Waikikian is open. People are swimming, and using the hot tubs.



Yay!  

We're going in a few weeks.  Thanks for the good news!

-Bob


----------



## sparkysparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay, that is great news!!  I'm so glad everything will be in full swing when I'm there in April.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## linsj (Mar 10, 2009)

I toured a couple of units in this tower today. I've been curious to know if they are worth the extra points and, as I suspected, they are not--at least for my needs.

Contrary to what jestme wrote, one-bedrooms are not all on the same side of the building.

All of the penthouse units and some of the others are sold as fixed units, fixed weeks. The five penthouse floors are sold out except for about a dozen weeks. (Oh, to have that kind of money!) The tower is 35% sold, which is ahead of Hilton's expectations, especially for the penthouse floors.

There is a huge lounge area on the 8th floor for arriving and departing guests.

There's a separate elite check-in line.

Something new: If you ask, a concierge will print your boarding pass. The last time I tried this, I was told to go to the business center in the hotel side--where you have to pay ridiculously high prices for computer access and printing. The concierges in Lagoon were busy so I went over to the GW side.

Also new: Everyone gets a lei when you check in. And the baggage tags are heavy, gold-colored card stock.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 10, 2009)

linsj said:


> There is a huge lounge area on the 8th floor for arriving and departing guests.



Now that's a new piece of news to me.  Is it like the owners lounges in the other club locations?  Can you tell us more about this?

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## linsj (Mar 11, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Now that's a new piece of news to me.  Is it like the owners lounges in the other club locations?  Can you tell us more about this?



It's an upscale owners' lounge, but you have to sign in. It's divided into several smaller areas with lots of couches and chairs. The entry sign says  snacks and drinks have to be consumed there. A check-in clerk mentioned there are changing rooms and showers for your convenience if you have a late flight and want to enjoy the property while waiting. I was in a hurry and just did a peek inside.

Going home to the cold in the morning.


----------



## Pronkster (Mar 11, 2009)

Is the lounge only for use by Waikkian owners, or all HGVC owners?


----------



## linsj (Mar 11, 2009)

AFIK, it's for everyone staying at GW and Lagoon; don't know about Kalia. The check-in clerk who told me about using it knew I was staying in Lagoon.


----------



## pacman (Mar 11, 2009)

We actually used the lounge last week, when we were leaving. At check in, they told us it was only for owners, (vs. guests). I told her I didn't own in Hawaii, and she said that was fine, as long as you were a HGVC owner, you could use the lounge. As others have said, it is vey nice, with many sofas, tables, showers, lockers, and pop, juice, coffee, croisants, muffins, all gratis. There are a couple of flat screen tv's and magazines to read also. There is also a children's playroom with toys etc.  Very nice touch for use before you check in on arrival, or after check out, upon leaving.

pacman


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone have pictures of the lounge?

nonutrix


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> Anyone have pictures of the lounge?
> 
> nonutrix



The only picture I've seen was on the Grand Waikikian website - http://www.grandwaikikian.com/031_facilities_GW_E2.php?eid=00012&catrgories=981


----------

